# Great News! Have to Share



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

This has absolutely NOTHING to do with TAM, but I just had to share some great news.

If you've read any of my other threads, there has been an issue with my 'tummy' and lots of excess skin - it looks really gross.

Well...today, I was approved for surgery and I am NOT picking up the tab.

So I'm getting a tummy tuck - I meet with the plastic surgeon next month to set up a surgery date.

You have no idea how happy I am - I have been literally carrying this around for too long. It will do wonders for my self-esteem and image.

Woo-woo!


----------



## Mom6547 (Jul 13, 2010)

Yay!


----------



## SimplyAmorous (Nov 25, 2009)

That is wonderful! I know this procedure is very expensive, good for you!


----------



## Shianne (Feb 5, 2011)

Wow awesome!!

My tummy is a wreck so I know that will be so very cool for you 

Congratulations!

I have a Milwaukee street map of stretch marks and the skin is so shot it looks like crepe paper but soft and squishy! lol I made 7 big beautiful babies though... worth it


----------



## CallaLily (Jan 13, 2011)

I had a friend who had this done about 2 years ago, she got along fine. I hope all goes well for you!


----------



## notaname (Feb 4, 2011)

Fabulous!!!


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

That is so so cool. Bust out the 'kini!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Thanks guys!

I'm so excited and apprehensive at the same time.

I've never had any type of surgery before - so a little scared.

But, there's a gal I work with that had one done and she's giving me the low-down.

Don't even know what a bikini looks like anymore - but may have to try a couple out!


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

Wondeful!! Do I hear painkillers!!!

Good luck


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

PM me anytime. Many moons ago I worked for a PS. I saw hundreds of patients pre and post op. I could walk you through everything.


----------



## tranquility (Mar 13, 2011)

Congrats and good luck! Glad you're doing this for yourself ...


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

Not sure if you are in to tattoos but one patient we had did not like her abdominoplasty scar. It was thin and looked great but it bugged her. She went to a very good tattoo parlor and had them put a continuous link of red roses over the scar. I am not a tattoo fan myself but I have to say, this was simply gorgeous. 
Wanted to ask, is this surgery approved because it is a Peniculectomy?


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Brennan said:


> PM me anytime. Many moons ago I worked for a PS. I saw hundreds of patients pre and post op. I could walk you through everything.


I definitely will once I get a surgery date.

Need to know EVERYTHING I can, which may or may not make it worse for me - but I like being prepared.

Thanks!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

Brennan said:


> Not sure if you are in to tattoos but one patient we had did not like her abdominoplasty scar. It was thin and looked great but it bugged her. She went to a very good tattoo parlor and had them put a continuous link of red roses over the scar. I am not a tattoo fan myself but I have to say, this was simply gorgeous.
> Wanted to ask, is this surgery approved because it is a Peniculectomy?


Yes, but since a plastic surgeon is doing it, they are going to do it more like a tummy tuck (retighten abdominal muscles also).

But, doesn't matter - I was an aerobics instructor for 18 years -doctor says my ab muscles are great and the reason my tummy hangs more than it sticks out is due to the tight muscle wall behind it - so I think I'll be okay.


----------

